# Barbie Pole Catfish Record!



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080821/ap_on_fe_st/odd_barbie_fishing_record


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

That is awesome!!! Just goes to show you never know what you will catch.


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

and you can't catch fish unless you have a line in the water. Fishing doesn't require expensive equipment.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Great to hear. I was thinking about a Barbie pole for my granddaughter.


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

wow,thats pretty cool.i would have liked to seen the kid catch it.worlds youngest fish record holder,that woulda been cool.


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

that is great, wonder if he let hold the pole for a second while he was fighting it?


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

it IS pretty cool, except in the story i read on it yesterday they said "when i caught it, i threw it on some ice and took it to the dnr" 

or something like that. 

sucks it's either you have solid proof and they die or you let em go, too bad you can't do both


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

already a thread on this.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=101745&highlight=barbie


----------

